# Datacolor Spyder4Pro - Serial Number in Use



## DustinB (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone had this problem before? I just purchased a new Spyder4Pro from amazon to finally get my monitor calibrated. Installed the software and started to activate and it told me my serial number was already in use, even tried to activate it on the website and it said the same thing. The package was brand new with the original sealing tape still perfect and untampered with.

Apparently datacolor only has a support ticket system and no one to call, I wish I had known this beforehand. Anyone dealt with their support ticket system before? I take it they only answer during their limited normal business hours.


----------



## ruben_c (Sep 24, 2014)

I forgot my serial once and contacted them through the ticket system. Had to send a picture of the hardware serial sticked to the USB-connection. They suddenly sent me a serial. So create a ticket and send them already a picture of your hardware serial, that should bring you a new serial fastly.


----------



## DustinB (Sep 24, 2014)

They replied to my ticket with a new serial number. Just had to wait til they woke up in Europe.


----------

